# Accutane, antibiotics, benozyl peroxide, zineryt (A GUIDE TO ACNE REMOVAL!)



## sam2012

Right over the past few months I have read countless threads about people either using Accutane, looking into using Accutane or suffering from acne and not knowing what to take. Because of this I've decided to put a thread together to detail over what I have experienced during my time using Accutane, and in my 13 years of suffering from acne. I hope that my experiences will help some of you clear up your acne or even stop you from developing severe acne on steroid cycles like I did.

I'll start by saying that I am not a doctor, nor do I have any medical experience whatsoever. I only speak from experience and the protocols I have followed over the years. What protocol you follow will depend on the severity of your acne.

*Mild Acne*

*PANOXYL HAS BEEN DISCONTINUED!!!* The doctor can prescribe benozyl peroxide cream but failing that you can order various other alternatives online. Just remember the prices are usually much higher than they were with Panoxyl!!!

First off if you suffer from mild spots either on or off cycle then a cream that contains Benozyl peroxide will help keep it at bay. Benozyl peroxide works by acting as an antiseptic and drawing oxygen into the pore to release the dirt from within. It also has anti-inflammatory properties which helps reduce the redness of your spots. You can apply the cream to the affected area before bed at night, but remember that it can stain your pillows so just be careful. The most commonly used benozyl peroxide cream is called Panoxyl. It is available over the counter at most pharmacies in the U.K and comes in a variety of forms and strengths. I'd start by using the weakest and depending on how you react I'd slowly (every 2 weeks or so) build yourself up to the strongest. If your acne begins to clear with one of the weaker versions then stick with it. Some of the stronger versions can leave the skin red and looking dry and inflamed.

Side effects of benozyl peroxide can include reddening of the skin, and dry peeling skin.

Below are a couple of images of what I would consider very mild acne to be treated with benozyl peroxide.



Another product which is very good for mild acne is COOP hand wash. It contains salicylic acid which is found in clearasil but costs about 40-50p per bottle. If you add some to your bath, or wash yourself with it in the shower it will help to fight the acne.

*Products to use against mild acne :*

Panoxyl 2.5%, 5%, 10% ( I recommend the cream over the gel, although I think the 10% version only comes as a gel from what I remember)

COOP Hand wash

Simple hydrating light moisturizer. (Apply the moisturizer lightly if you begin to suffer from dry skin as a result of the Panoxyl.) This is the only moisturizer I have ever used that doesn't block the pores and cause more acne. When first applied it can make your face appear slightly red but this subsides within about 20 minutes.

Apply the panoxyl before bed at night to the affected area. Add the COOP hand wash to your bath or use it as a shower gel in the shower. Make sure to wash twice a day and change your bedding (Especially your pillow cases) once a week.

*Moderate Acne to Severe Acne*

For moderate to severe acne prescription medication is required.

I recommend you just completely avoid all oral antibiotics. They are a complete waste of time. They don't fight the bacteria until it has formed and therefore you will still continue to get spots even whilst on treatment although they do not look as red.

For moderate to severe acne ACCUTANE IS REQUIRED!!!!! I can't express that enough! Changing your shirts, changing your bedding, having showers, changing your diet and even washing regularly all help to reduce break outs, but to treat acne properly and stop it all together ACCUTANE IS REQUIRED!!!!

The doctor cannot prescribe accutane so you will have to be referred to a DERM. Because of this some people choose to source it themselves from online. If you decide to source it yourself always research your source before you buy anything. You don't want fake stuff and you also don't want someone to run off with your money.

Accutane works by stopping the sebaceous glands from producing as much oil. This in turns stops the pores from becoming clogged up and creating acne. Long term treatment with isotretinoin has been shown to effectively treat acne in 90% of patients over two courses. It is a miracle drug imo and anyone with moderate to severe acne should consider using it. The side effects are largely over rated. Most people only suffer from dry lips and dry eyes although some people do get more severe side effects such as massive breakouts of acne etc. So this should be taken into consideration should you decide to use it.

Below are some pictures of what I would say is range of moderate to more severe acne



*Acne treatment with Accutane*

If you are looking to treat your acne for the foreseeable future then the protocol below should be followed. You may find that a few months after stopping treatment your acne returns. In this case you need to run another course for the same length of time.

Accutane should be ran at mg per kg of bodyweight. It is one of the few drugs where the more you take the better. A person weighing 85-90kg should take an 80mg dose of accutane per day, like wise someone weighing 65-70kg should take 60mg dose of accutane per day. This should be taken as one dose either in the morning or prior to bed (although taking it prior to sleep can often cause sleeplessness.)

You should run Accutane for at least 4 months although I recommend running it for at least 6.

Each month you will need to get a blood test for the following:

Complete Blood Count

Liver Function

Liver Values

Lipids

This is to make sure the Accutane isn't affecting your liver, cholesterol etc to much. It is a strong drug so try to get blood tests at all costs.

*Running Accutane on cycle*

This protocol is to stop acne from appearing on cycle. This will not treat your acne only help control it or remove it on cycle.

If your just beginning a cycle of steroids and are acne prone then I recommend starting to run the Accutane at a dose of roughly 1mg per kg of bodyweight. Again for a man of 85-90kg this equates to an 80mg daily dose of Accutane. Run this dose for the first 2 weeks, then drop into a maintenance dose of 20mg a day or EOD. If your acne begins to flare then increase the dose to accommodate this.

Week 1-2 : 1mg per kg of bodyweight

Week 3 onward : 20mg a day or EOD

Again I recommend you get blood work whilst running accutane.

*Accutane to treat severe acne flare up on cycle*

If you are already on cycle and you have begun to get a massive flare up then use the following protocol.

Run a dose of 1mg per kg of bodyweight until you notice a dramatic decrease in your acne. Continue to run this does until your face is completely clear. You can then drop your dose to 20-40mg a day and continue to run it throughout your cycle.

Along with this I highly recommend you apply a topical antiobiotic called Zineryt. It is available from your doc on prescription. It will dry your skin up severely and make it look red and inflamed but it works hand in hand with Accutane to reduce your acne flare up as fast as possible. Remember things always get worse before they get better! Don't stop using it!!!!! Apply the Zineryt before bed at night. It will itch to the point it hurts but just know that its working with the Accutane and will help to reduce your acne in a matter of weeks as a pose to months.

Using the above Zineryt / Accutane protocol I managed to remove a severe acne flareup I developed during a cycle of test E a few years back. I managed to remove 90% of the acne in less than 4 weeks! I highly recommend you follow this if you start to suffer from a massive flare up.

*Combating Accutane Side Effects*

The most common side effects associated with Accutane treatment are dry eyes, tiredness and chapped lips. Some people do experience more severe side effects such as depression, extreme acne flare ups etc. If you suffer from any of the more severe side effects you will need to visit your doc or the hospital to get it checked out.

*Treating Dry Eyes*

To treat dry eyes you can pick up hypromellose / fake tears from your local chemist for around £1.

If you can't use eye drops Optrex do a product called ActiMist. Again this can be picked up OTC from your local chemist for £12-£15 but I am unsure of its effectiveness.

*Treating Dry Lips*

I highly recommend a product by Johnsons Lipcare called Moon Care. You can apply it before you go to sleep at night and again in the morning. It lasts for a long time and whilst using it you can hardly tell you have chapped lips from the accutane.

*Acne Scarring *

If you have any redness / scarring left over from your acne. You have a number of options available.

Firstly you can look into cosmetic solutions such as microdermabrasion, laser scar removal, acid peels and silicone injections. Although these can all cost a fair amount of money.

If you are looking for a more natural approach. Cut half a lemon and squeeze it into a bowl. Add two tablespoons of milk and then apply the solution to your acne scarring. (This will only remove red scarring, pot holes will require cosmetic procedures!). You will notice your skin starts to prickle and burn. This is becuase the acid in the lemon is acting like a natural peel. Do this 2-3 times a week before bed. You should notice a dramatic improvement in the redness within 4-6 weeks.

*Sunbeds*

Sunbeds can also help to mask the redness of acne scarring. I find they do help to reduce acne flare ups as well, but you obviously have to be careful how often you use them. As we are all aware prolonged use of sunbeds can have dangerous consequences, but if you are sensible then they can be beneficial. I'd recommend no more than 6 minutes every 1-2 weeks. Some people may use them more, but you then run the risk of developing serious complications later on down the line. Only last year I had a mole removed from my stomach which was probably a result of over using the sunbeds so just be careful.

I often find people ask if they can use the sunbeds whilst cycling Accutane as well. I have personally used them whilst on Accutane but I tend to only go on for around 6 minutes every month or so. Accutane makes the skin very thin and sensitive so try to be sensible when using them on the drug.

*Summary*

*Mild Acne :*

*PANOXYL HAS BEEN DISCONTINUED!!!* The doctor can prescribe benozyl peroxide cream but failing that you can order various other alternatives online. Just remember the prices are usually much higher than they were with Panoxyl!!!

Panoxyl 2.5%, 5%, 10% ( I recommend the cream over the gel, although I think the 10% version only comes as a gel from what I remember)

COOP Hand wash (use as shower gel)

Simple hydrating light moisturizer

*Moderate to severe acne :*

Accutane

Zineryt

Simple hydrating light moisturizer

COOP Hand wash (use as shower gel)

*Acne Scarring :*

Microdermabrasion

Laser scar removal

Acid peels

Silicone injections

Lemon / Milk (Reduce redness)

Again always try to be as clean as possible. Wash twice a day, wear clean clothes, and change your bedding and pillow cases once a week.

Like I say I'm not a doctor. Everything I have written about here is from personal experience. I just hope it can help other people to deal with their acne problem


----------



## GORE89

great post, some good info here


----------



## need2bodybuild

Very helpfull mate, cheers!


----------



## sam2012

Cheers fellas, glad I can help. If you ever have any questions just send me a PM


----------



## v-uk

has anyone used Tretinoin Retin a Gel ?

PCT spots are killing me.....


----------



## AK-26

Great post, Repped!!!


----------



## Hotdog147

I say sticky this, great post


----------



## sam2012

v-uk said:


> has anyone used Tretinoin Retin a Gel ?
> 
> PCT spots are killing me.....


I've used it in the past mate but I can't say that my experience with it was that great.

At the time my acne had gone severe and as soon as I began using Retin gel it made it a lot worse, and I mean a lot worse. A lot of people report that they have a massive break out once they start using it, but over time it works effectively. Personally I just stopped using it once I got accutane. If you already have it then you could try applying at night before you go to bed but just remember that it may go worse before it gets better.

There are no quick resolutions when it comes to acne unfortunately. If its getting severe and you want the fastest possible resolution then accutane and zineryt would be the way to go. Just remember to get bloods done if you're on PCT as you don't want to put your liver under too much stress.


----------



## shaunmac

Co-op hand wash, care to explain a little more in depth about this one please? Just curious as it seems like quite a cheap option

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## djhappyman

Also worth noting is another medicine that doctors can prescribe is called Minocycline which is fantastic stuff. It's not as hardcore as Accutane but you'll certainly see results within one week and according to my docs it's safe to just keep taking too. Keeps skin very clear 

I originally was prescribed accutane because I had ****e genetics when it came to my skin, once I ran accutane for nearly a year, acne was no more. But it's caome back in a much milder form which is much easier to deal with, this is where minocycline comes in. It's worked a treat for the last 2 years now

Just thought I'd share my experience


----------



## sam2012

shaunmac said:


> Co-op hand wash, care to explain a little more in depth about this one please? Just curious as it seems like quite a cheap option
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shaun


Basically it contains something called salicylic acid. A lot of acne treatments available OTC contain it. Mainly Clearasil ones. Coop handwash is far cheaper and a lot milder on your skin than Clearasil is though.

It basically works by reducing the redness and inflammation of the spots whilst unblocking the pores. This allows the spots to shrink in size and eventually disappear. It also helps to remove dead skin cells so you don't end up with a load of flaky dry skin.

I'd recommend using it as you would use a shower gel if you have mild acne. It will take a while to fully work, but it does help, and it smells alright as well.


----------



## sam2012

djhappyman said:


> Also worth noting is another medicine that doctors can prescribe is called Minocycline which is fantastic stuff. It's not as hardcore as Accutane but you'll certainly see results within one week and according to my docs it's safe to just keep taking too. Keeps skin very clear
> 
> I originally was prescribed accutane because I had ****e genetics when it came to my skin, once I ran accutane for nearly a year, acne was no more. But it's caome back in a much milder form which is much easier to deal with, this is where minocycline comes in. It's worked a treat for the last 2 years now
> 
> Just thought I'd share my experience


Just be careful with long term use of antibiotics mate, they're not the best of things to be taking for a long time. They also don't treat the condition, they only mask it. So upon stopping them your acne may return to how it was before. Have you not considered running another course of accutane? Around 90% of people who use accutane for a second time are fully cured of their acne and never have to bother with it again.


----------



## djhappyman

sam2012 said:


> Just be careful with long term use of antibiotics mate, they're not the best of things to be taking for a long time. They also don't treat the condition, they only mask it. So upon stopping them your acne may return to how it was before. Have you not considered running another course of accutane? Around 90% of people who use accutane for a second time are fully cured of their acne and never have to bother with it again.


I have considered it, but in fairness the acne has really gone down from what it was originally. If it does decide to flare up again I have that option available whenever I feel I need it as my docs told me he'll refer me as soon as I give the word 

It's less than what is considered mild atm the moment, just jumping on the sunbeds pretty much cures it too. I don't really take it for lengthy times, just when it flares up...

One thing I have defo noticed is that, if I'm feeling down or sad then it seems to flare up, I'm guessing it's hormonal?


----------



## sam2012

djhappyman said:


> I have considered it, but in fairness the acne has really gone down from what it was originally. If it does decide to flare up again I have that option available whenever I feel I need it as my docs told me he'll refer me as soon as I give the word
> 
> It's less than what is considered mild atm the moment, just jumping on the sunbeds pretty much cures it too. I don't really take it for lengthy times, just when it flares up...
> 
> One thing I have defo noticed is that, if I'm feeling down or sad then it seems to flare up, I'm guessing it's hormonal?


Sounds good pal, at least its pretty much cleared it up for you.

Yeh acne is almost always hormonal despite what people say. Hormones such as DHT signal the sebaceous glands to start producing sebum oil, this then clogs your pores and develops into acne.


----------



## Fat

If you have ran a accutane cycle before wouldn't it require less accutane to keep acne away on cycle due to the sebaceous glands being damaged before?


----------



## stone14

i used to get very oily skin on 500mg test and developed severe acne like in those pics about 7years ago, was given 60mg tane from a dermo for about 8month to clear it, from then on i sourced and iv self medicated tane for a number of years on and off, this year i noticed i can now run test at that dose oil free no tane, my last cycle was 700my test p ew, still no spots and no tane. so something has definatly changed within me.

i started off with my usual dose 20mg eod but soon noticed it was not needed.


----------



## sam2012

Fat said:


> If you have ran a accutane cycle before wouldn't it require less accutane to keep acne away on cycle due to the sebaceous glands being damaged before?


Yeh this can be the case with some people hence the reason 20mg a day, or EOD when on cycle (This is for acne prone people, who do flare up on cycle. There's no need to run it if you don't). Like I say though this won't cure acne, it will just prevent it from getting out of hand. I recommend kick starting with a mg per kg of bodyweight for the first couple of weeks though as it helps to build it up in your system faster.

To cure it you need to run a full cycle of accutane at a mg per kg of bodyweight for 4-6 months, that dose is sufficient enough to destroy the sebaceous glands to a point where they can't produce as much sebum oil as before. Although sometimes some peoples sebaceous glands do recover and there acne returns hence the need to do another full cycle.


----------



## sam2012

Bump


----------



## AnotherLevel

Just had my first pill of 20mg, self prescribed...

Feeling bloody nervous! Keep thinking about the horror stories, wondering about acne fulminans and if it'll happen to me.

Funny how I pinned test every week during cycle without a care in the world, popping nolva and adex like no tomorrow, but I'm absolutely ****ting this tane.


----------



## Elvis82

Why isn't this a sticky. Really helpful to people who are unaware and covers most things.

I'm currently having a treatment called dermaroller for acne scarring (small pins rolled thousands of times into your skin), it kills to be honest but it works buy causing micro trauma beneath the skins surface encouraging collagen synthesis and pushing out the scars. You normally need 3-5 treatments and can expect up to 70% improvement.


----------



## AnotherLevel

Had my first pill on Saturday, stomach is making funny noises, feels like it is burning a bit and is overall a little bit sore. Had the second pill today (doing only 20mg EoD for AAS-induced acne) and it's still being quite noisy. Definitely due to the accutane as it started an hour or so after the first pill and never have problems with my stomach usually.

Already getting a few spots on my face, can IB happen so early?


----------



## B.C.J.S

Really useful information, been thinking I had I mild form of acne for awhile now and your pictures in this thread confirmed it. Could anyone recommend where I could get myself some Panoxyl 2.5% or 5%? I've been looking online all day but it seems to of been discontinued?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Thanks for this. As someone previously said. Should be stickied. Aside from sun beds what can you recommend for scarring? As I have severe scars that won't go away. I've always scarred easily.


----------



## B.C.J.S

sam2012 said:


> Cheers fellas, glad I can help. If you ever have any questions just send me a PM


Sorry I can't pm you but any chance you know where I can get my hands on some panoxyl 2.5% and 5%? As said in my previous post I can't find out where to get it especially the cream


----------



## sam2012

AnotherLevel said:


> Just had my first pill of 20mg, self prescribed...
> 
> Feeling bloody nervous! Keep thinking about the horror stories, wondering about acne fulminans and if it'll happen to me.
> 
> Funny how I pinned test every week during cycle without a care in the world, popping nolva and adex like no tomorrow, but I'm absolutely ****ting this tane.


Don't worry about it mate. The side effects are largely over rated as with any drug. I think most people jumped on the accutane's bad bandwagon when they realized they could make money out of suing pharmaceutical companies.



Elvis82 said:


> Why isn't this a sticky. Really helpful to people who are unaware and covers most things.
> 
> I'm currently having a treatment called dermaroller for acne scarring (small pins rolled thousands of times into your skin), it kills to be honest but it works buy causing micro trauma beneath the skins surface encouraging collagen synthesis and pushing out the scars. You normally need 3-5 treatments and can expect up to 70% improvement.


Dermaroller is supposedly a really good treatment for scars from which I've heard. I imagine it leasves your face puffed up for a few days afterwards but the results will be worth it in the end. Let us know how you get on pal, it will be helpful to this thread.



Mey said:


> Thanks for this. As someone previously said. Should be stickied. Aside from sun beds what can you recommend for scarring? As I have severe scars that won't go away. I've always scarred easily.


There are a number of treatments available to you pal. Although they will all cost money. Laser surgery is really good for scars and as Elvis82 has mentioned dermaroller is also good. Lasers are less invasive though so thats something to consider. For pot holes you can get silicone injections and a number of other things. If you like in the coming week or so I'll update the scarring part with everything I know about treating scarring and let you know when I've done it.



B.C.J.S said:


> Sorry I can't pm you but any chance you know where I can get my hands on some panoxyl 2.5% and 5%? As said in my previous post I can't find out where to get it especially the cream


You can pick it up at any pharmacy in the U.K usually. Just go in an ask at the counter pal, they usually keep it behind the counter but you are able to purchase it without a prescription.

If anyone has any other questions or whatever please feel free to ask. I'll update the post with info on treatments for scarring and other little bits of info I still need to include.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

sam2012 said:


> There are a number of treatments available to you pal. Although they will all cost money. Laser surgery is really good for scars and as Elvis82 has mentioned dermaroller is also good. Lasers are less invasive though so thats something to consider. For pot holes you can get silicone injections and a number of other things. If you like in the coming week or so I'll update the scarring part with everything I know about treating scarring and let you know when I've done it.


This would be ideal mate thank you. My face has no spots or scars. It's simply my back that has the scarring! I was thinking of a chemical peel. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## AnotherLevel

I'm finding myself getting increasingly frustrated with people over at acne.org. I google a symptom, find a vast amount of threads on it over at that website... and all they seem to do over there is go berserk over the drug. For example someone may say:

'My stools are softer and I'm needing to go to the bathroom more. Is this the accutane?'

And the whole thread is just reply after reply of 'GET OFF THE DRUG IT COULD HAVE YOU PERMANENT IBS' and other worst case scenarios. I swear to god that board is just cluttered with hypochondriacs. It's like they took the drug then read possible side effects and blame all their future problems on it and spend their days on a message board blaming this 'evil' drug. Let's face it, it would be banned if it was as bad as these idiots say it is.

One member was saying they lost 2" in height from it. Another said they became 'stupid' and lost a lot of IQ points, they spend time in a supermarket 'confused' because everything is a 'blur'. I **** you not, these guys are flat out delusional.

Rant/

EDIT: From acne.org 'negative experiences thread'... some side effects listed by one user:

'Fat atrophy in face, hollow eyes and temples'

'Premature aging in general '

'Insomnia and depression........'

Etc..

Hmm, funny how the first two can be attributed to genetics and the last one can be attributed to your mindset. But no LETS BLAME ACCUTANE. It's like these people are so used to being miserable and bitter over their acne that once the tane clears it up they need to turn their resentment to something else.


----------



## sam2012

AnotherLevel said:


> I'm finding myself getting increasingly frustrated with people over at acne.org. I google a symptom, find a vast amount of threads on it over at that website... and all they seem to do over there is go berserk over the drug. For example someone may say:
> 
> 'My stools are softer and I'm needing to go to the bathroom more. Is this the accutane?'
> 
> And the whole thread is just reply after reply of 'GET OFF THE DRUG IT COULD HAVE YOU PERMANENT IBS' and other worst case scenarios. I swear to god that board is just cluttered with hypochondriacs. It's like they took the drug then read possible side effects and blame all their future problems on it and spend their days on a message board blaming this 'evil' drug. Let's face it, it would be banned if it was as bad as these idiots say it is.
> 
> One member was saying they lost 2" in height from it. Another said they became 'stupid' and lost a lot of IQ points, they spend time in a supermarket 'confused' because everything is a 'blur'. I **** you not, these guys are flat out delusional.
> 
> Rant/
> 
> EDIT: From acne.org 'negative experiences thread'... some side effects listed by one user:
> 
> 'Fat atrophy in face, hollow eyes and temples'
> 
> 'Premature aging in general '
> 
> 'Insomnia and depression........'
> 
> Etc..
> 
> Hmm, funny how the first two can be attributed to genetics and the last one can be attributed to your mindset. But no LETS BLAME ACCUTANE. It's like these people are so used to being miserable and bitter over their acne that once the tane clears it up they need to turn their resentment to something else.


Thats exactly what it is mate. I remember the best one i read was a woman blaming the accutane for her aching joints, 10 years after she took the drug. Not the fact that she was overweight and getting older. The drug is like any other drug, it has possible side effects, but the fact is most take it and get nothing but dry eyes and lips.


----------



## AnotherLevel

sam2012 said:


> Thats exactly what it is mate. I remember the best one i read was a woman blaming the accutane for her aching joints, 10 years after she took the drug. Not the fact that she was overweight and getting older. The drug is like any other drug, it has possible side effects, but the fact is most take it and get nothing but dry eyes and lips.


I've given up on acne.org, it's as mental as yahoo answers (anybody who has been there will know what I mean.)

Don't see any boards where people are blaming skin antibiotics for a whirlwind of problems. I took lymecyclin and it dried out my eyelids, they are still not back to normal but I was unlucky reacting that way. The leaflet mentioned side effects ranging from IBS to blindness... yet nobody is banging away on their keyboard about how lymecycline 'ruined' their life. And that's because it's something like 1 in 100,000 that have these sides, yet on acne.org it's more like 1/5 who get IBD, permanently bad joints, irreversible hair loss, jaundice, height loss, brittle bones, broken bones... christ the amount of ****e I have read on there.

Funny how none of them produce any studies to back this up. I don't think they are trolling, I think they genuinely believe/create these symptoms for their hatred of the drug.

Mentioned steroid-induced acne on there - boy big mistake. Got told off, steroids are bad blah blah. Says it all. Thank god they aren't on gear, it gets bad enough press as it is.

'I went into serious depression from tren!!! I need to now get anger management classes for life WISH I HAD NEVER TAKEN IT

IT ALSO MADE MY FACE FAT'


----------



## Moff

Elvis82 said:


> Why isn't this a sticky. Really helpful to people who are unaware and covers most things.
> 
> I'm currently having a treatment called dermaroller for acne scarring (small pins rolled thousands of times into your skin), it kills to be honest but it works buy causing micro trauma beneath the skins surface encouraging collagen synthesis and pushing out the scars. You normally need 3-5 treatments and can expect up to 70% improvement.


 @Elvis82

How much does that cost mate?

I have a few scars on my cheek that are fairly deep, I'd like to get them reduced if I can.


----------



## Moff

Also acne.org is a joke...they have an agenda, that agenda is to plug "The Dan Kern Regimen" and its associated product lines and discourage other treatment options.


----------



## Elvis82

Moff said:


> @Elvis82
> 
> How much does that cost mate?
> 
> I have a few scars on my cheek that are fairly deep, I'd like to get them reduced if I can.


It's £250 a go mate with transform.Normally 4-5 will give best results but its all up to the patient. You get a small benefit from each session which obviously multiply which each follow up.


----------



## Moff

Elvis82 said:


> It's £250 a go mate with transform.Normally 4-5 will give best results but its all up to the patient. You get a small benefit from each session which obviously multiply which each follow up.


Thanks mate, how many sessions have you had and how much difference has it made so far?

I think I'll leave it until Iv done a cycle or two before I have a go, I don't want to blow a grand on treatment only for steroids to cause more acne and more scars, then have to do it all again.


----------



## Elvis82

Moff said:


> Thanks mate, how many sessions have you had and how much difference has it made so far?
> 
> I think I'll leave it until Iv done a cycle or two before I have a go, I don't want to blow a grand on treatment only for steroids to cause more acne and more scars, then have to do it all again.


You have a treatment every 6-8 weeks. I had my second 2 weeks ago. I'm just starting to notice it smoothing. It's difficult as I see it everyday and it changes/repairs from the inside out through the 8 weeks between sessions. But if the photos they showed me of before and after pictures from only 3-4 sessions ill be very happy. I have accutane on hand always incase I ever break out. But use topical creams when on aas.


----------



## Moff

Elvis82 said:


> You have a treatment every 6-8 weeks. I had my second 2 weeks ago. I'm just starting to notice it smoothing. It's difficult as I see it everyday and it changes/repairs from the inside out through the 8 weeks between sessions. But if the photos they showed me of before and after pictures from only 3-4 sessions ill be very happy. I have accutane on hand always incase I ever break out. But use topical creams when on aas.


Good luck mate!

Keep me posted on your progress.

I'm going to take accutane throughout my first cycle, I want to avoid acne at all costs, that **** ruined my teen years and I don't want it again but I'm still a bit worried that I'll get acne even while on accutane, in which case I'll just increase the dose until I see results. First cycle will only be 500mg testE but you can never be sure how the body will react


----------



## Elvis82

Moff said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> Keep me posted on your progress.
> 
> I'm going to take accutane throughout my first cycle, I want to avoid acne at all costs, that **** ruined my teen years and I don't want it again but I'm still a bit worried that I'll get acne even while on accutane, in which case I'll just increase the dose until I see results. First cycle will only be 500mg testE but you can never be sure how the body will react


I'm very acne prone and started my first cycle whilst still having a naturally greasy face. Everyone is different but I used 20mg per day for 6 weeks then I stopped. This dried me out good enough to keep me clean all cycle. If its preventative you need much less than you think.


----------



## benki11

80 mg Accutane a day=very expensive !

I ll try with 20 mg


----------



## UK1989

MP Research Supply do great accutane...very well priced too!


----------



## ashmo

Benzoyl peroxide ruins your skin, best treatment which worked wonders for me was Oxytetracycline + Skinoren.


----------



## Falcone

I'd do some reading on Accutane before using it. Its very strong stuff and probably should have been banned a long time ago.

I wasn't the same for a long time after taking it - fatigued for like a year. Still don't think I am as sharp/ clear headed as I was.


----------



## Rav212

this looks like the best thread to post this on : PANOXYL IS DISCOUNTINUED!!! .... been to loads of places and its all out. i dont like using creams as just find it irritating having it on so i prefer washes. can any1 reccommend a benzoyl peroxide 10% wash for mild acne on back/shoulders ?


----------



## sam2012

Rav212 said:


> this looks like the best thread to post this on : PANOXYL IS DISCOUNTINUED!!! .... been to loads of places and its all out. i dont like using creams as just find it irritating having it on so i prefer washes. can any1 reccommend a benzoyl peroxide 10% wash for mild acne on back/shoulders ?


Cheers for the info mate. You can get various panoxyl treatments from the docs on prescription, but im unsure as to whether or not they do a wash. Failing that though you can order different ones online. Just expect them to be less cost effective than panoxyl was.


----------



## sean89

Falcone said:


> I'd do some reading on Accutane before using it. Its very strong stuff and probably should have been banned a long time ago.
> 
> I wasn't the same for a long time after taking it - fatigued for like a year. Still don't think I am as sharp/ clear headed as I was.


What dose was you on?


----------



## Dyl

For anyone looking for an alternative to PanOxyl then I've been using Quinoderm it's OTC for about £2.50 and just as good.

Just a question though, is it worth using accutane with some antibiotics I've got?


----------



## sam2012

Dyl said:


> For anyone looking for an alternative to PanOxyl then I've been using Quinoderm it's OTC for about £2.50 and just as good.
> 
> Just a question though, is it worth using accutane with some antibiotics I've got?


No mate accutane alone will be sufficient. I wouldn't even bother with antibiotics full stop. They just mask the problem


----------



## AnotherLevel

benki11 said:


> 80 mg Accutane a day=very expensive !
> 
> I ll try with 20 mg


I'm hitting the RX Cart Accutane, one pill a day starting from around week 6 of my cycle as acne kicks in around then, hoping it will be enough to be preventative as I suffer zero problems when not cycling.

I have some accutane from HP that I need to shift, guessing it's illegal to sell tane through here?


----------



## marc_muscle

This is a amazing post. I always thought I had moderate acne but looking at your definition of moderate my skin is almost perfect lol. I don't get spots in my face just black heads on nose. And maybe three big spots on my shoulder at any one time.

Thanks for the good post.


----------



## cjheadrick

AnotherLevel said:


> I'm hitting the RX Cart Accutane, one pill a day starting from around week 6 of my cycle as acne kicks in around then, hoping it will be enough to be preventative as I suffer zero problems when not cycling.
> 
> I have some accutane from HP that I need to shift, guessing it's illegal to sell tane through here?


Got roche roaccutane 8 boxes left over


----------



## cas

Nice post op


----------



## sam2012

cas said:


> Nice post op


Cheers pal :thumbup1:


----------



## rectus

@sam2012 For the acne scarring home brew is semi-skimmed ok or does it have to whole? Is lemon juice from a bottle acceptable also? Might have to give it a go once I've finished PCT and I'm no longer using Quinoderm 5%

Also, you haven't mentioned Pantothenic Acid in your post which I think has helped my bacne lots.


----------



## sam2012

rectus said:


> @sam2012 For the acne scarring home brew is semi-skimmed ok or does it have to whole? Is lemon juice from a bottle acceptable also? Might have to give it a go once I've finished PCT and I'm no longer using Quinoderm 5%
> 
> Also, you haven't mentioned Pantothenic Acid in your post which I think has helped my bacne lots.


I've always use whole milk mate, but you could try it with semi-skimmed. I dunno if it has more taken out of it though? I know people have used lemon juice out of a bottle but I've always used an actual lemon. No harm in trying though pal, it works for other people.

I didn't mention about vit B5 because I've never actually tried it. If you don't mind outlining what you did in terms of length and dosages etc I'll quote you into the original post. Gives people more options to try then.


----------



## rectus

sam2012 said:


> I've always use whole milk mate, but you could try it with semi-skimmed. I dunno if it has more taken out of it though? I know people have used lemon juice out of a bottle but I've always used an actual lemon. No harm in trying though pal, it works for other people.
> 
> I didn't mention about vit B5 because I've never actually tried it. If you don't mind outlining what you did in terms of length and dosages etc I'll quote you into the original post. Gives people more options to try then.


 @stone14 would be a better guy to ask as I got my information from him. I do 3g of pantothenic acid each day for PCT (when the bacne rears its ugly head).


----------



## Dyl

Since using benzoyl peroxide and sudacrem on my shoulder acne, the spots have more or less flattened, but left red 'flat' spots instead, and lots of blood blisters that keep me up at night hurting. Ive given accutane another go and my lips are stupidly dry and I've come out in loads of spots on my face.

Not feeling too good about it all at the moment!!


----------



## brandon91

Should I use benzyl peroxide (10% quinoderm) alongside Accutane? Just got my rxcart Accutane and I'll be honest I'm ****ing terrified of what this drug can do to me but my acne is at a point where if the skin on my neck is stretched/touched it starts leaking clear puss and my shoulders are covered in cystic acne yet my face is 99% clear

Also which are the best moisturisers, lip balm, shower gel, or any other additions to make my time on tane a little more bearable


----------



## sam2012

brandon91 said:


> Should I use benzyl peroxide (10% quinoderm) alongside Accutane? Just got my rxcart Accutane and I'll be honest I'm ****ing terrified of what this drug can do to me but my acne is at a point where if the skin on my neck is stretched/touched it starts leaking clear puss and my shoulders are covered in cystic acne yet my face is 99% clear
> 
> Also which are the best moisturisers, lip balm, shower gel, or any other additions to make my time on tane a little more bearable


You can use them side by side at the start mate. You may find that as the accutane starts to kick in your skin becomes too dry in which case just drop the benozyl peroxide. RX cart accutane is underdosed imo, so if you don't notice a difference within a month then I would up your dosage.

The best moisturiser I've used is simple hydrating moisturizer as it lasts all day. Best lip balm is Johnsons mooncare, you apply it at night and your lips should be fine during the day, and as for shower gels I would just look for something that is mild to the skin. Eye drops can come in useful if you suffer from dry eyes during the course as well. Best to just get fake tears from the chemist, if you don't like eye drops though you can always get the spray on stuff but I'm, unsure as to how effective it is as I haven't used it myself.


----------



## sam2012

Dyl said:


> Since using benzoyl peroxide and sudacrem on my shoulder acne, the spots have more or less flattened, but left red 'flat' spots instead, and lots of blood blisters that keep me up at night hurting. Ive given accutane another go and my lips are stupidly dry and I've come out in loads of spots on my face.
> 
> Not feeling too good about it all at the moment!!


Just ride it out mate, it gets worse before it gets better. I know its sh1t, but it does work. Just keep it up


----------



## brandon91

sam2012 said:


> You can use them side by side at the start mate. You may find that as the accutane starts to kick in your skin becomes too dry in which case just drop the benozyl peroxide. RX cart accutane is underdosed imo, so if you don't notice a difference within a month then I would up your dosage.
> 
> The best moisturiser I've used is simple hydrating moisturizer as it lasts all day. Best lip balm is Johnsons mooncare, you apply it at night and your lips should be fine during the day, and as for shower gels I would just look for something that is mild to the skin. Eye drops can come in useful if you suffer from dry eyes during the course as well. Best to just get fake tears from the chemist, if you don't like eye drops though you can always get the spray on stuff but I'm, unsure as to how effective it is as I haven't used it myself.


Cheers for that mate, want to do everything possible to counteract the sides


----------



## sam2012

brandon91 said:


> Cheers for that mate, want to do everything possible to counteract the sides


No probs bud, any problems just give us a shout and I'll help you best I can


----------



## GodForbid

Thank you OP for this thread!



AnotherLevel said:


> I have some accutane from HP that I need to shift, guessing it's illegal to sell tane through here?


I would be willing to buy it. How much do you have?


----------



## Ahal84

Where do u guys buy those panoxyl washes and creams?

Also anyone got left over accutane left that they r willing to sell?


----------



## rectus

Ahal84 said:


> Where do u guys buy those panoxyl washes and creams?
> 
> Also anyone got left over accutane left that they r willing to sell?


Try the boots medicine counter and ask for Quinoderm or something containing Benzoyl Peroxide for acne. You may be in luck if they still have stock left. I got my 5% BP wash from United Pharmacies.


----------



## AnotherLevel

GodForbid said:


> Thank you OP for this thread!
> 
> I would be willing to buy it. How much do you have?


Sorry mate no longer have it.


----------



## brandon91

sam2012 said:


> No probs bud, any problems just give us a shout and I'll help you best I can


another question mate, im going on holiday in 4 months and just started today, should i of cleared up by then ? and should i stop it a week or more prior to holiday to make sure my liver isnt under stress and my skin isnt so sensitive to sun ?


----------



## sam2012

brandon91 said:


> another question mate, im going on holiday in 4 months and just started today, should i of cleared up by then ? and should i stop it a week or more prior to holiday to make sure my liver isnt under stress and my skin isnt so sensitive to sun ?


Yeh most of the acne should be gone, if not all of it. Usually you should notice a massive improvement within 4-6 weeks. Yeh you can stop it prior to leaving but it takes a while for the skin sensitivity to subside. Don't worry too much about it though, just make sure you wear plenty of sun screen. Your liver should be fine as well, I'd recommend you get a blood test a few weeks before from your doc just too make sure everything is alright anyway.


----------



## brandon91

sam2012 said:


> Yeh most of the acne should be gone, if not all of it. Usually you should notice a massive improvement within 4-6 weeks. Yeh you can stop it prior to leaving but it takes a while for the skin sensitivity to subside. Don't worry too much about it though, just make sure you wear plenty of sun screen. Your liver should be fine as well, I'd recommend you get a blood test a few weeks before from your doc just too make sure everything is alright anyway.


ok mate will do, also i was gonna do 2 months at 20mg ed then 2 months at 40mg ED , that a good idea ?


----------



## sam2012

brandon91 said:


> ok mate will do, also i was gonna do 2 months at 20mg ed then 2 months at 40mg ED , that a good idea ?


It depends on the severity of your acne.

If its pretty bad then consider at least 40mg throughout, although the above will suffice. But again its all dependent on the severity. Most derms prescribe it at 1mg per kg of bodyweight. So if you weigh 80kg they would give you an 80mg dose for around 4-6 months. 20 - 40mg will do the trick but it may come back months after you discontinue, in which case you will have to run another cycle. See how you get on with your stated doses though.

If it comes back in the future you can always go to the docs and get referred to a derm who will monitor you on a higher dose.


----------



## brandon91

sam2012 said:


> It depends on the severity of your acne.
> 
> If its pretty bad then consider at least 40mg throughout, although the above will suffice. But again its all dependent on the severity. Most derms prescribe it at 1mg per kg of bodyweight. So if you weigh 80kg they would give you an 80mg dose for around 4-6 months. 20 - 40mg will do the trick but it may come back months after you discontinue, in which case you will have to run another cycle. See how you get on with your stated doses though.
> 
> If it comes back in the future you can always go to the docs and get referred to a derm who will monitor you on a higher dose.


its not extremely severe but it is bad, made worse by the fact im pale as can be. this is rx cart 'tane so ill just be getting the odd blood test and not monitored fully, might do 1 month at 20 then 3 months at 40 then


----------



## CheesecakeTiger

Just want to say i've been using accutane on and off for 7 years. The Rx accutane is definitey underdosed, at 20mg ed it did nothing much for me, whereas 20 mg of Roche accutane or even Cipla accutance EOD was very effective. The Rx stuff is also in tablet form which is a substandard form compared to the others, this is important as accutane is fat soluble and u need the fat for absorbtion. Another thing to note is accutane is definitely a wonder drug but try the topical creams in the first instance, if not then antibiotics, these should kill the ance causing bacteria and are very effective, the side effects are a lot less harsh than accutane, down side is that long term use will probably cause resistance and unlike accutane ur acne will relapse with a vengence. Finally, note that accutane is infamous for psychiatric problems as a side effect. Personally i have noticed this with long term use especially when ur taking gear aswell. It may be subtle changes over years and u may not notice ur mindset/thoughts etc changing but they really do. As for the sun, well yes use sunblock and ur fine. Oh and one other thing tetracycline based antibiotics are contraindicated when taking accutane as there is a risk of intracranial pressure. Penicillin based ones are ok.


----------



## JUICE1

I've got bacne from my blast, pretty bad.

I'm currently cruising on 250mg/wk and taking 20mg of Accutane (planning to bump up to 40mg in month 2).. Is cruising on that dose going to effect my results?

I got it from blasting tren and mast, test on it's own didn't seem to cause it... But now that I've got it that may be different. Should I drop my test down to say 125 or keep cruising with these stable levels? (estrogen in check, etc)


----------



## DSG

It's good you've posted this. A lot of people think Accutane is "simply an acne treatment" and you can just take it with no ill effects and your acne will go. I would go as far as to say that during a cycle it will probably do more damage than any AAS.

If your acne is brought on temporarily by use of testosterone and simply goes away after your cycle is finished, I wouldn't recommend using Accutane at all.

My doctor gave me it for 9 months when I was about 15 had blood tests every month, got depression and my lips had a thick crusty coating (er) for this whole time. I remember when I woke up on mornings forgetting about it and as soon as I'd open my mouth the corners of my mouth would split and start bleeding. I also had about 9 nosebleeds a day (not sure what the cause was, high blood pressure mixed with dryness and cracks?). Eyes were extremely sensitive to light, I got sun burned like mad, when I'd move my head dead skin would just drop off my face. I can't remember the bunch of other sides I had but I had to keep going back for about a year after use was discontinued. There have been reports of life-long conditions brought on my Accutane too, especially gastrointestinal ones. I have chronic GERD now but I can't really say if that was caused by Accutane or not.

Take from this what you will, I could have just been the one in a 1000 people who gets bad sides.

It did work wonders for that acne though lol. I was offered by my dermatologist some special scarring cream that I turned down, and although scars don't bother me that much I wish I'd have taken it now!


----------

